# le taux et le montant de ses interventions



## Laaa

Salut! Qu'est-ce que c'est le "montant de ses interventions" dans cette phrase concernant la crise financière?

"La Banque du Japon augmente elle aussi le taux et le montant de ses interventions."

Est-ce que "montant" signifie "nombre" dans la phrase en question?

Merci beaucoup!
Laura


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, c'est juste le contraire ! 

_La banque augmente le taux_ (= la fréquence, le nombre)_ et le montant _(= la quantité d'argent)_ de ses interventions._


----------



## Punky Zoé

Maître Capello said:


> Non, c'est juste le contraire !
> 
> _La banque augmente le taux_ (= la fréquence, le nombre)


S'agissant du système bancaire, taux peut être le taux d'intérêt, plutôt que le pourcentage d'intervention.


----------



## Laaa

Donc, dans ce cas-ci "taux" n'est pas un mot financier, il ne signifie pas "taux d'intérêt"?

Merci


----------



## Laaa

Merci Punky Zoé, donc qu'est-ce que c'est le montant?


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> S'agissant du système bancaire, taux peut être  le taux d'intérêt, plutôt que le pourcentage d'intervention.


C'est possible, mais peu probable selon moi puisqu'il s'agit du taux de ses interventions…


----------



## Laaa

Pourquoi est-il peu probable selon toi?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le sens de la phrase serait vraiment très curieux étant donné que le contexte est la crise financière…


----------



## Laaa

La phrase en question est précedé par:

"La crise de liquidité se propage en Europe et en Asie, provoquant des hausses brutales des taux à 1 et 3 mois à Singapur, Hong Kong et Sydney."

Est-ce que ça peut aider?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pas vraiment… Il faudrait avoir la phrase à laquelle se réfère le « elle aussi » de ton exemple (_La Banque du Japon augmente *elle aussi*…_).


----------



## Laaa

Dans l'article on parle du plan Paulson pour freiner la crise des banques aux Etats-Unis qui a été rejetté par la Chambre des Représentants. Peut-être la phrase se réfère en général aux interventions des  Etats-Unis.Il n'y a aucune référence directe à una phrase du texte, au moins je pense..


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bien que n'étant pas spécialiste, je suis d'accord que par montant, il faut entendre le volume global (en augmentation) des interventions des banques centrales, dont la banque du Japon (les banques centrales sont devenues les seules pourvoyeuses de liquidités à court terme).

Pour ce qui est de taux, je penche toujours pour taux d'intérêt, ceux des marchés à court terme ont fortement augmenté. Il me semble que la phrase précédente citée par Laaa, va dans ce sens.


----------



## Aoyama

"Le taux de ses interventions" est _incompréhensible _, comme l'est "le pourcentage de ses interventions". Taux, pourcentage, par rapport à quoi ?
PK a raison, il s'agit bien de _taux d'intérêt _ici.
Il y a _deux éléments_ _distincts_ ici : les taux d'intérêt, fixés par la banque (centrale) du Japon ET le montant des/de ses interventions (= les sommes injectés dans les marchés financiers, plus précisément les liquidités qui permettent aux banques de se refinancer, de faire du crédit etc). _Le_ taux (= ici, taux de l'argent "au jour le jour") est d'ailleurs bizarre, on devrait parler _des_ taux (taux j/j, semaine, mois, 3 mois et un an).


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> "Le taux de ses interventions" est _incompréhensible _, comme l'est "le pourcentage de ses interventions". Taux, pourcentage, par rapport à quoi ?


Non, ce n'est pas « incompréhensible », le sens étant _fréquence_ comme je l'ai mentionné plus haut : la banque interviendrait donc plus souvent qu'à son habitude.

Cela dit, je crois tout compte fait que vous avez raison quant au sens, le « elle aussi » faisant référence aux banques des autres pays précités.


----------



## Laaa

J'ai les idées un peu confuses  alors, en y réfléchissant, l'emploi du singulier "le taux" mène à penser que "le taux" est lié du point de vue syntaxique à "de ses interventions", donc si ce raisonnement est correct, je penche pour la solution initial de Maître Capello.


----------



## Aoyama

> Non, ce n'est pas « incompréhensible », le sens étant _fréquence_ comme je l'ai mentionné plus haut : la banque intervient donc plus souvent qu'à son habitude.


je n'ai jamais entendu ni lu "taux" comme étant synonyme de "fréquence".
Taux d'imposition, taux de fréquentation, taux de remplissage ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut tout de même avouer que Laaa soulève un très bon point : pourquoi le singulier à _taux_ alors que ce terme est généralement au pluriel comme dans la phrase précédente ?

_La crise de liquidité se propage en Europe et en Asie, provoquant des  hausses brutales *des taux* à 1 et 3 mois à Singapur, Hong Kong et Sydney. La Banque du Japon augmente elle aussi *le taux* et le montant de ses  interventions._


----------



## Aoyama

> pourquoi le singulier à _taux_ alors que ce terme est généralement au pluriel comme dans la phrase précédente ?


C'est, excusez l'outrecuidance de me citer, ce que j'ai dit plus haut ...



> _Le_ taux (= ici, taux de l'argent "au jour le jour") est d'ailleurs bizarre, on devrait parler _des_ taux (taux j/j, semaine, mois, 3 mois et un an).


 
_Un taux ne vient jamais seul ..._


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est bien ce que je dis : le singulier ne se justifie aucunement s'il s'agit de _taux d'intérêt_ alors qu'il est logique si l'on parle de _taux d'intervention_…


----------



## Punky Zoé

Difficile de se faire une raison sur un texte dont, je crois, nous conviendrons que son écriture est assez approximative et que les raccourcis n'en facilitent pas la compréhension.

Si taux est au singulier, c'est peut-être une référence au taux d'intervention de référence fixé par la banque ?


----------



## Lusios

On parle du taux d'intervention d'une banque centrale, chaque banque centrale ajustant son taux d'intervention par rapport à celui des autres banques centrales, par rapport au cours de sa monnaie et par rapport à la priorité donnée à la lutte contre l'inflation (hausse des taux) ou au soutien à la croissance (baisse des taux).

On parle aussi du montant des interventions de la banque centrale: elle injecte des liquidités ou elle en retire.

17h08: plus exactement, la banque centrale fixe d'abord son taux, et ensuite elle accorde plus ou moins de liquidités à ce taux. D'où la difficulté rencontrée. Ce qui est certain, c'est qu'une banque centrale n'a qu'un seul taux d'intervention, et les particuliers n'en entendent pas beaucoup parler, sauf ceux qui s'intéressent de près à l'économie ou aux marchés, parce que tout se passe entre les banques et entre chacune de ces banques et la banque centrale. On penserait vu de loin que la banque centrale ajuste son taux tous les jours. Or pas du tout, ça c'est l'affaire du marché monétaire ou interbancaire. La banque centrale fixe une bonne fois son taux, pour ne jouer ensuite que sur les montants qu'elle prête. Si j'ai dit une bêtise, je fais la mise au point demain soir.


----------



## Laaa

Je vous remercie beaucoup, donc on parle de "taux d'intervention" et de "montant d'intervention", je m'excuse mais je ne le savais pas. Donc montant signifie "somme".

Merci à tous!!
Laura


----------



## Lusios

Oui, c'est bien ça, sauf que dans le jargon on parle plutôt du _volume_ des interventions, ou plus exactement des _prises en pension_, mais c'est pareil.


----------



## Laaa

D'accord, merci, merci merci!!


----------



## Aoyama

> (Maître Capello)C'est possible, mais peu probable selon moi puisqu'il s'agit du taux de ses interventions…


 


Maître Capello said:


> C'est bien ce que je dis : le singulier ne se justifie aucunement s'il s'agit de _taux d'intérêt_ alors qu'il est logique si l'on parle de _taux d'intervention_…


 
Pardon de revenir à la charge :_ le taux de ses intervention_ et _le taux d'intervention_ sont deux choses (on l'aura compris) totalement différentes.
Le taux de ses interventions est incompréhensible pour moi, le taux d'intervention est en revanche un taux (pourcentage) fixé par la/une banque centrale pour réguler le marché financier (on s'en tiendra à ça).


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

En googlant la phrase, on découvre que ce serait un extrait de « La Crise et après », de Jacques Attali. 

En donnant quelques critères de recherche, on obtient ces résultats.

Taux directeur? Taux de change? 

*Edit :* Trop peu, trop tard... trop lente à répondre ! Je n'avais pas lu les posts 20 à 25.


----------



## chrisp124

Pour participer à ce débat en tant que spécialiste, je dirai que pour moi _le taux de ses interventions_ ne peut signifier ici que _la fréquence d'intervention_ de la Banque du Japon.  De plus, pendant la crise, son orientation était de faire baisser les taux d'intérêt et déprécier le yen.


----------



## Aoyama

D'abord, bravo à Nicomon (j'aurais dû moi aussi chercher). 
On voit bien que Monsieur Attali, tout génial qu'il puisse être, a des approximations dans sa rédaction.


> _le taux de ses interventions_ ne peut signifier ici que _la fréquence d'intervention_ de la Banque du Japon


 franchement NON, ce serait vouloir à tout prix justifier (ou "traduire") _une bourde_ du grand homme.


> pendant la crise, son [BOJ] orientation était de faire baisser les taux d'intérêt et déprécier le yen.


 c'est tout à fait vrai (mais n'apporte pas d'éclaircissement sur le problème précédent).


> Donc montant signifie "somme".


 absolument, que l'on retrouve dans l'anglais : amount.


----------



## Lusios

Je suis d'accord, Attali aurait pu ou dû éviter l'ambiguïté, il fallait dire la _fréquence _ou_ la densité de ses interventions_, et encore ne le devine-t-on qu'en se rappelant les options de la Banque centrale du Japon au moment de la _crise des subprimes_. J'ai pu vérifier n'avoir pas dit, en gros, de bêtise plus haut, tout juste pourrait-on rajouter que toutes les banques centrales ont leur propre attirail de taux et peuvent avoir des modalités d'intervention particulières: la réalité est plus diverse et plus complexe que celle que j'avais résumée.


----------

